# I'm heading back to the library and DTB's



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have had 3 e-readers: an original kindle2, a color nook and a kindle fire. I have enjoyed them all. However, The prices just keep on creeping up and up for the same books that I can obtain for free from my local library. The prices used to be reasonable with the mainstream authors occasionally putting out a new book for 12.99 but most of them were below 10 bucks and many good books were to be found for less than $3.00. Now though, even the indie authors are charging 7.99 and up. All of the main street authors books are being sold in the upper teens. This is getting way out of my budget. While I love my kindle, and will continue to use the lending library each month (I am an Amazon Prime member) I have decided to cut way back on my e-book purchases. The public library is only a few miles away and while I cannot get the books I want immediately, I refuse to pay through the nose for a digital book. I thought for sure that after a few years that the price of e-books would come down, instead they have gone in the other direction.


----------



## monkeygirl351 (Mar 5, 2010)

I know what you mean! i thought the whole thing with Apple and the DOJ would change something, but apparently not. I do belong to 4 libraries where I live, and fortunately they all have pretty good Overdrive ebook catalogs. It sucks that publishers are now even restricting the libraries from getting new releases, but I've found several authors backlogs that will keep me busy for a while. I do also belong to a few websites that scour amazon several times a day for freebies. I have gotten several hundred books that way and some are very good. Alot  are the first books in a series so I can try them out  before I commit to a series. I know that a majority  of the freebies are romance titles. i don't read romance, but have still found several good books that were free on Amazon. Another site I use is a price tracker site for amazon. I put books that I want, but I'm not willing to pay the high price for on the tracker, it then will notify when it goes down in price. I've gotten several books that way as well. One book went from 12.99 down to 5.99, although it did take about  6 months to do so. Last but not least, I go to my local used bookstores. I have found several top authors, new releases at my used bookstore, for only a few bucks  for a hardback, and only like a month or two after the release. This also gives me the benefit of buying the book but not supporting the publishers choice to have such a high price, as they get no money from used book sales. All in all, I have several hundred titles waiting for me to get to that I have bought in the past when they were reasonable, that I technically don't have to buy a new book for probably over a year or two.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

The settlement has not been implemented yet. Also, some of the publishers did not settle and that lawsuit is scheduled for next year (I think.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

When the $9.99 NYT bestsellers went away a couple of years ago (thanks to Steve Jobs), I turned to indies. I've read some great books, and most of them were $2.99 or less.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a friend who's trying to read fewer ebooks -- just because he misses _going _to the library! He's a big fan of the local library, and everything it does for the community, and it gives him a warm feeling to see all of those people there, working to make sure that the library keeps running.

Plus, there's something special about being surrounded by all those books. They're all just waiting there to be read. It's almost like they're collectively calling out to you!


----------



## electrictroy (Aug 11, 2012)

Capri142 said:


> I have had 3 e-readers: an original kindle2, a color nook and a kindle fire. I have enjoyed them all. However, The prices just keep on creeping up and up for the same books that I can obtain for free from my local library.


 The Fed Reserve running the printing press and devaluing the dollar is making ALL prices go up. Books, food, et cetera. For example it would cost me $8 just to drive to my library. The kindle burns no gas.

Also I find I don't really spend that much. Plenty of free stuff on the web to read. Free magazines,. free fiction, free audiobooks, etc.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Still seems like a lot of indy books are cheap, and plenty of deals to be had if you look through the sales on the Kindle store page, daily deals etc.

I only read a couple books a month usually, and do ok budget wise in general, so I'm ok paying up to $9.99 for my books.  But I still keep an eye on deals, use the Prime Lending Library, occasionally use my library's overdrive system etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Everyone is different.  I have so many books I want to read on my Kindle now I don't feel any need to seek out more.  (Yet I keep buying more...)  But I wait, just as I used to, for the new releases to come down in price.  Usually, if there's a series, once the new one comes out at $12.99 on Kindle, the prior one goes down to below $9.99--usually $7.99.  I never bought hard covers as soon as they went out anyway, so it's no different now.

If the book I want isn't available on Kindle at the price I want, I buy something else.  Lots of books out there.  But then, I've been known to read the cereal box when there wasn't anything else.  

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I've been reading lots of library books and books from the Kindle lending library for free lately.  There are also plenty of free choices on theKindle bestsellers list.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I enjoy the best of both worlds.  Some of the newer must-reads...I'll snag from the library if the price isn't right.  

But, I still have a metric crap-ton of cheap/free books on my Kindle that I've yet to plow through.


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

monkeygirl351 said:


> This also gives me the benefit of buying the book but not supporting the publishers choice to have such a high price, as they get no money from used book sales.


Bad news: Without realizing it, you are supporting the publishers.

If you buy a used car, you are helping the manufacturer by keeping up resale value. It's no different with books.

Mostly I use the library -- Overdrive if possible, otherwise paper -- or read public domain. The few books I buy are generally from bookfinder.com sellers. When I buy the cheapest available copy, this almost always means that the cheapest remaining copy is more expensive. By increasing the price of the used competition, I help publishers to charge slightly higher prices to people who can afford to buy new books and eBooks.

Libraries (including inter-library loan) assure my freedom to read virtually all excellently reviewed books.

Publishers should charge whatever the market will bear and use the money to better pay their rarely wealthy authors and editors.

Full disclosure is that I do have a relative who is an editor


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

Reading public domain or free books from the internet gets old pretty quick. While the public domain books contain some incredible classics, most of those same classics are a difficult read today. As far as the FREE and 2.99 books one sees on Amazon and elsewhere, most all of these are written by an author who has not sold anything else anywhere and just wants someone to read his stuff. I have read so may of these books since I got my 1st Kindle and I have deleted many of them before even finishing because they are so bad. Every once in  awhile there one comes across a gem but for the most part most of them a pretty mediocre, written by people with poor grammar and punctuation skills. I suppose that I am just more picky about what I read in my old age. 

  Phil


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

There’s nothing I can think of that could induce me to purchase a DTB again!  I think $12.99 is the most I’ve paid for an e-book . That’s an absolute bargain when you consider the cost of books downunder range from around $25 for paperbacks , up to $60 for a hardcover.    

I’ve read some amazing Indie books, free and otherwise.  Libraries are great, but you have to wait. And they don’t always have what you want.  If I really want a book, I’ll happily pay for it.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

monkeygirl351 said:


> I know what you mean! i thought the whole thing with Apple and the DOJ would change something, but apparently not.


The legal progress can take a lot of time. Apple and some of the publishers are fighting the DOJ so nothing has been resolved yet. I think perhaps that is what is holding up the settlement with the other publishers. Things are still happening though, it's not like the DOJ has dropped the case or anything. Whenever it finally gets resolved, we will start seeing lower prices.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Me and My Kindle said:


> I have a friend who's trying to read fewer ebooks -- just because he misses _going _to the library! He's a big fan of the local library, and everything it does for the community, and it gives him a warm feeling to see all of those people there, working to make sure that the library keeps running.
> 
> Plus, there's something special about being surrounded by all those books. They're all just waiting there to be read. It's almost like they're collectively calling out to you!


Back in the day, BK (Before Kindle), I used to go to the library several days a week. Nowadays, I still go to the library about once a week on average, just to enjoy the library atmosphere as you described. Of course, now I always bring my Kindle with me to read while I'm in the library.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ebooks have a long way to go before they completely or even mostly replace DTBs.  I still use the library for quick one-time reads & will occasionally shop thrift stores.  For books that will take a longer time to read, want to mark up, or that I expect to read piece-meal, I use the kindle.  And kindle still can't be beat for traveling & other on-the-spot reading like in doctors' waiting rooms.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Capri142 said:


> Reading public domain or free books from the internet gets old pretty quick. While the public domain books contain some incredible classics, most of those same classics are a difficult read today. As far as the FREE and 2.99 books one sees on Amazon and elsewhere, most all of these are written by an author who has not sold anything else anywhere and just wants someone to read his stuff. I have read so may of these books since I got my 1st Kindle and I have deleted many of them before even finishing because they are so bad. Every once in awhile there one comes across a gem but for the most part most of them a pretty mediocre, written by people with poor grammar and punctuation skills. I suppose that I am just more picky about what I read in my old age.
> 
> Phil


I've read quite a few $2.99 books that were quite enjoyable; but I don't pick them just because they're cheap. I pick them because I've read the author's posts here on KindleBoards and been impressed; then, if I'm still not sure, I may sample (though not usually, I'm not much of a sampler ), and then buy. Many find the ability to sample crucial when considering an unknown author. At any rate, I've found many books using my method (reading KB member Monique Martin's Out of Time series right now) that were very good. Solid 4-star books (I seldom rate anything 5-stars).

Betsy


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Lots of us authors publish at the $2.99 level.  Stretch your wings and explore some lesser known names.  I have found some great stuff here as a reader.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

Capri142 said:


> As far as the FREE and 2.99 books one sees on Amazon and elsewhere, most all of these are written by an author who has not sold anything else anywhere and just wants someone to read his stuff. I have read so may of these books since I got my 1st Kindle and I have deleted many of them before even finishing because they are so bad. Every once in awhile there one comes across a gem but for the most part most of them a pretty mediocre, written by people with poor grammar and punctuation skills. I suppose that I am just more picky about what I read in my old age.
> 
> Phil


You are not being picky. I am finding the same issues, and it's terrible. I think that while e-book publishing has been great for finding some indie authors who couldn't get a big publishing house to back them, it also has promoted some seriously BAD writing. Awful bad. So bad I regret spending the time I used reading some of them because I will never get that time back. What's worse is that many of these books have 4 or 5 star reviews, a lot of them. I get to reading and it makes me weep for humanity that such garbage can get such great reviews  So now, even if the book has hundreds of 4 and 5 star reviews, I will not buy until I have downloaded a sample first. You can get a really good idea if the book is worth it in that free sample.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Does your library use Overdrive?  You might have access to more "new" ebooks than you think.. also I believe there are National memberships to some libraries (I plan to look into those once I retire and my salary drops).  For me the E-books provide me with so much more convenience.. I have very little "free" time in my life - and haven't been to a bookstore or library since I got my first Kindle.  Its worth the time savings to me.. plus I can read so much longer with E-Ink without tiring my eyes.  Also - can make any book a "large print" book..  I remember my Mom not being able to read all the books she wanted to read since they were not available as "large print" books.  That will never happen to me.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I hear you on the price of books, but do you have access to ebooks from your library? Since Kindle was first opened up to support library lending - a year ago next week for me - my Kindle reading has consisted of 69 library ebooks and 6 purchased ebooks. 

So I'd say I'm with you on heading back to the library, just not for DTB's. That will save you money on both books and gas.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

In my opinion, the best way to bring down ebook prices is to buy lots of ebooks -- below whatever my price point is.  Make the point that below a certain price, ebooks sell lots.  Over a certain price, they don't.  Publishers can try to protect the paper market all they want to, but only up to a point.  They still have a duty to market and sell the exclusive license a publishing contract gives them.  

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have started to get some DTB from the library. I haven't read any paper book in 4 years, since I got my first Kindle. But there are some series I really want to read and I kept waiting for the price to come down. They are still 12.99. 
They also are not available as ebooks from the library. So I went to the library for the first time since living in the US.  

Its been so long since I last went to a library that I still remember the cards in the pocket they used to have. Handwritten checkouts. Now I can go online and "order" what book I want from the catalog, they will drive it to my local library from whatever other library in my city and then notify me when they ready to pick up. I just go in, grab them from the hold shelf, scan my card and books and off I go.  

So if there is something I want to read and all the other avenues are closed, I'll get it in paper, at the library. The avenues being affordable price (up to 7.99) and overdrive ebook. 

I still much much prefer reading on my Kindle. My eyes just don't do well with the fonts in paperbooks. So I will only do this for stuff I really really want to read.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I never gave up my library and DTBs, although I no longer buy DTBs. Many of the new books I want to read aren't available through Overdrive (which I also use), and they're priced higher than I will pay. So I put a hold on at the library and read them that way. I always did it, but once the agency pricing went into effect I did it a lot more. It will be interesting to see if prices do return to reasonable once all the DOJ stuff shakes out.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I spent more before I got the Kindle. I didn't buy the Kindle to save money but I do. Traveling so much I was always buying new books in the airport. I paid $25 for a new book so the $12.99 doesn't really seem high to me. The convenience of having hundreds of books on my Kindle and not lugging heavy books in my luggage is wonderful.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I dunno. I might've agreed with the OP, but...
I found the Book Bazaar forum on this site and have since downloaded some good cheap/free books.
Perhaps you should have a look there before giving up the Kindles.


----------



## RedGolum (Nov 2, 2011)

What I have noticed is that the eBooks have driven up the prices of DTB.  Once the $9.99 price point was set, most new DTB paperbacks rose to that level.  Where a paper used to cost $7.99, now almost all are $9.99 or more.

Inflation hits everywhere.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

My two cents: 
There's no reason we can't do both. 
If there's a book I want to read that's too expensive, I'll check the library. 
I get an email every day with free ebooks at Amazon and has suggestions for low priced ebooks as well. 
I've found lots of new authors whose other works I'll go on to buy. 
I prefer my Kindle for reading.


----------



## mattprazak (Jul 9, 2012)

With so many paper books cycling through thrift stores, all the new self-published books, and so much other content available on-line,  it will probably be a few more years before the larger publishers can really settle on what their books should cost.  I feel there are enough economic pressures towards lower pricing that rising prices for ebooks can last only so long before they peak.


----------



## mattprazak (Jul 9, 2012)

Heifzilla said:


> What's worse is that many of these books have 4 or 5 star reviews, a lot of them. I get to reading and it makes me weep for humanity that such garbage can get such great reviews


It's been widely exposed by now that many reviews are commissioned by authors and/or publishers. The review graph Amazon puts on their product pages sometimes shows 5-star reviews followed by a large cluster of 1 and 2 star reviews (pretty obvious what's going on there). My own experience is that most customers simply do not leave reviews at all, and some people have said they don't even begin considering reviews until there are so many that they couldn't _all_ be fake (e.g., at least dozens of reviews).


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

you can rationalize all you want but it doesn't matter everyone including amazon is in business to make money that's America prices usually go up see demand supply does not apply here and actually my wife is worse, she thinks every corporation in business is just interested in greed...


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

mattprazak said:


> It's been widely exposed by now that many reviews are commissioned by authors and/or publishers. The review graph Amazon puts on their product pages sometimes shows 5-star reviews followed by a large cluster of 1 and 2 star reviews (pretty obvious what's going on there). My own experience is that most customers simply do not leave reviews at all, and some people have said they don't even begin considering reviews until there are so many that they couldn't _all_ be fake (e.g., at least dozens of reviews).


The books I am talking about have hundreds of reviews, and so I figure I am safe when I download them. Then I start reading and I am appalled at the horrible quality of the book. No character development, stupid plot, flat dialogue. Don't get me wrong, I have found some great authors who have posted free or cheap e-books, and then there are the ones I am talking about above. Millions of adults find certain vampire books to be 5 star and I think they are books that are good for YA and are very much written at a YA level. When middle aged adults find these types of books amazing, it really makes me shake my head. I probably would have really enjoyed those books...when I was 11.


----------



## mattprazak (Jul 9, 2012)

Heifzilla said:


> The books I am talking about have hundreds of reviews, and so I figure I am safe when I download them. Then I start reading and I am appalled at the horrible quality of the book. No character development, stupid plot, flat dialogue. Don't get me wrong, I have found some great authors who have posted free or cheap e-books, and then there are the ones I am talking about above. Millions of adults find certain vampire books to be 5 star and I think they are books that are good for YA and are very much written at a YA level. When middle aged adults find these types of books amazing, it really makes me shake my head. I probably would have really enjoyed those books...when I was 11.


Yes, that's different than what I was talking about. My guess from browsing Goodreads and other sites is that vampires are currently very popular, which probably creates a bias in the reviews.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

The last time that I brought a book home from the library the print was so small that my eyes became tired very quickly.  I just couldn't keep reading.  The library does have some large print books, but not enough to keep the wait short.  So, I really NEED my kindle because of the font choices.  I can read far more comfortably without the eyestrain.  I do wish the prices were less, but if wishes were horses then beggars would ride!


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Heifzilla said:


> The books I am talking about have hundreds of reviews, and so I figure I am safe when I download them. Then I start reading and I am appalled at the horrible quality of the book. No character development, stupid plot, flat dialogue. Don't get me wrong, I have found some great authors who have posted free or cheap e-books, and then there are the ones I am talking about above. Millions of adults find certain vampire books to be 5 star and I think they are books that are good for YA and are very much written at a YA level. When middle aged adults find these types of books amazing, it really makes me shake my head. I probably would have really enjoyed those books...when I was 11.


That's because at age 12 you developed critical thinking skills and they didn't. You probably also watch television shows with plots, not "reality stars".


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

electrictroy said:


> The Fed Reserve running the printing press and devaluing the dollar is making ALL prices go up. Books, food, et cetera. For example it would cost me $8 just to drive to my library. The kindle burns no gas.
> 
> Also I find I don't really spend that much. Plenty of free stuff on the web to read. Free magazines,. free fiction, free audiobooks, etc.


F.Y.I.... the Fed doesn't print the money - that would be the Mint and then it's because lending institutions (your bank) requested the money be printed.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

sorry if my previous post came across snarky.... my "Give-A-Sh*tter" is broken.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

LaraAmber said:


> That's because at age 12 you developed critical thinking skills and they didn't. You probably also watch television shows with plots, not "reality stars".


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm reading some paper books my brother loaned me. I really wish I could increase the font size, but the book didn't cost me anything to read. I have no great loyalty to e-books or to paper books, I just like to read.

There are books that get good reviews and leave you wondering what these people were thinking, but that doesn't mean that these reviewers lack critical thinking skills, only that they liked something that you didn't like. I always read a sample first, even if the book is only 99 cents. Don't we do the same with paper books? If I'm standing in the bookstore, I'm not likely to just grab a book and take it to the counter without opening the cover first.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

QuantumIguana said:


> I'm reading some paper books my brother loaned me. I really wish I could increase the font size, but the book didn't cost me anything to read. I have no great loyalty to e-books or to paper books, I just like to read.
> 
> There are books that get good reviews and leave you wondering what these people were thinking, but that doesn't mean that these reviewers lack critical thinking skills, only that they liked something that you didn't like. I always read a sample first, even if the book is only 99 cents. Don't we do the same with paper books? If I'm standing in the bookstore, I'm not likely to just grab a book and take it to the counter without opening the cover first.


I can't say that I ever read the first few pages of a book standing in a bookstore; I read the blurb and looked to see if there were other books by the author. If it sounded good on the back, I bought it. I don't sample either. *shrug*

Betsy


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Heifzilla said:


> The books I am talking about have hundreds of reviews, and so I figure I am safe when I download them. Then I start reading and I am appalled at the horrible quality of the book.


I've come across a few like that. I gave this one book a one star review (I've finally started reviewing on Amazon, not just Goodreads) and out of 54 reviews, I am literally the only one to give it less than a 3 star review! And there's only five 3 stars while there's 35 reviews that are 5 stars. Either the author has a LOT of friends and family reviewing for them or I'm missing something. Even on GR were you tend to get more people with a critical eye, out of 130, I'm the only one star rating. I get that sometimes it's just different strokes for different folks but generally, I'm not the ONLY one who thinks a book is badly written. I'm okay being in the minority... but the ONLY one? I don't get it!


----------



## Robbiegirl (Sep 21, 2012)

New here. What does DTB stand for?


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Robbiegirl said:


> New here. What does DTB stand for?


DTB = Dead Tree Book (i.e. paper)


----------



## Robbiegirl (Sep 21, 2012)

GBear said:


> DTB = Dead Tree Book (i.e. paper)


Thank-you!
Does overdrive come on the kindle or will i have to download it on the PW? I have to renew my library card.

I started a bookclub during my son's third deployment and I love being able to get the books in an instant from any way possible .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Robbiegirl said:


> Does overdrive come on the kindle or will i have to download it on the PW? I have to renew my library card.


You won't use Overdrive with a Kindle. At least, not as such.

If you borrow from the library you specify Kindle format and then either download it to your computer or have it sent directly to your kindle. Which you can do may depend on the publisher. Either way, once you've borrowed it, it should be available via the Archived Items on your kindle and you can download it that way. Or physically connect the kindle to your computer via USB and drag and drop to move the file.


----------



## Robbiegirl (Sep 21, 2012)

Ann, thank-you for the instructions and explaination


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Despite an excellent library system in Seattle and surrounding areas, I still mostly buy Kindle editions in the range of $9.99 to $14.99, rarely for less.  The indies haven't interested me so far. 

I already have a house full of DTBs I'll maybe someday get around to reading;  I'll still get books from the library sometimes when there isn't a Kindle version; every now and then I'll check out an Overdrive book, but the ease of the buying on Kindle keeps me going back.  And the cost isn't going to bust the budget, at least for me.

And speaking of Overdrive, the selection is a little disappointing here: lots of bestsellers, series, YA, and romance, but somewhat skimpy on authors like David Foster Wallace or history and non-fiction.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yikes, came across a roadblock today with a new book I checked out of the library. Its a brand new mass paperback so the contrast is fine, but holy moly the print is small. Must be that publisher as another brand new one has larger print. Unfortunately, its the publisher that won't allow any more new releases to be on Overdrive.  

I need a better magnifier. I need one of those that lays on top of the pages. I might have to skip this book. And I so wanted to read it. I am just trying to save a little and this one is higher priced on ebook. 

On a side note, this was a new release and according to watching the wishlist, I am the second person to touch this book. The whole bottom corner, all the pages are brown like someone already poured coffee or tea over it. What is wrong with people. Brand spanking new book. 

So yes, my Kindle has all the advantages. Its the most easy to read. Thankfully there are only a few books I have to get in paper from the library. I would prefer to be 100 % ebook though.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Overdrive for the Kindle. Price is right   but the selection of historical romances isn't all that great


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I'm a big fan of Overdrive for the Kindle. Price is right  *but the selection of historical romances isn't all that great *


Yep, that is my issue too.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here the library selection isn't great, and the wait lists are long for most things I've been interested in so I don't often bother with it.

Though I guess I could just use the waitlists and when something comes available, check it out and keep the wifi off until I get around to reading it (other thing I hate is getting a book off wait when I just started something else since I only read one book at a time).


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't had my WiFi on since March, almost but not quite keeping up with the Overdrive return dates.

I have found plenty of books to read that suit my tastes - some variety, but lots of crime/legal/thriller stuff - and keeping Wifi off eliminates the pressure to stop reading one book when a new one becomes available. I'm probably reading a bit less variety by letting the library staff filter my options vs. browsing through the Kindle store and occasionally sampling or buying an intriguing free or inexpensive book. And there are a couple of series now where I'm about to buy a book rather than skip the gap in the library's inventory.

But the 70 library books I've read in the past year surely represent well over $500 not spent on ebooks. Hey, maybe I can afford that PW upgrade after all!


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I know what you mean. I actually bought a book for ten bucks as an ebook, then saw it for seven in the book store on the remainder bin. So it was actually cheaper as a physical book.

But don't let the higher prices drive you from ebook entirely. Many are still a buck or two, especially the indies. My most expensive is $3.75 for a 125k novel, which I think is fair. And much of the stuff on Kindle can be borrowed for free.


----------

